# My first go at modelling :)



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

*My first go at modelling  Dwarfs*

So this is my very first try at modelling. Just wanted to post my results here, so I can *hopefully* see improvement in the future.

The 4 models I have built this evening. I have painted them with undercoat black. I don't have anywhere to use spraypaint, so these are handpainted.

Shields will be added later











My picture taking sucks.

I am going to start adding colour to these tomorrow evening


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Huzzah! Another Stunties player! Welcome aboard and I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

Stunties are the best 

I have been reading your log, I have found it really helpful!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad to provide any assitance or advice that I have to offer, and thanks for perusing my log! If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Good job so far I look forward to seeing your improvements.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

I started painting a model tonight :victory:

It's not great and it's not quite finished, need another colour or two in my paint collection.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

The blue looks a tad bit pansylike in that pic, it's not that bad honestly >_>


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)




----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey try taking a dry brush over the flesh parts with a lighter flesh tone... that will help bring out more definition in the face.

Nice start and I look forward to seeing more + Rep...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to echo what CLT said. Take a dry brush or a blend in a lighter color on both the flesh parts and on the beard just to make them stand out a bit and look a bit more natural. 

You are off to a great start. For this being your first mini it is pretty good and you will only improve with practice. Looking good.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. The skin parts I found exceptionally difficult, so defo more work needed there.

I definitely need to get myself a desk lamp, as its difficult to get the right lighting for the detail.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

My wife got me a couple of the true light lamps by OTT... They completely rock.. 

Not sure what the UK equivalent would be... but these are really good.. they have a super bright bulb that does something to make the light "not artificial"

The one I have looks like this...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey as another suggestion.... Get reading glasses.. they will reduce the strain on your eyes as you try to paint the tiny stuff like buckles...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will second the vote for an Ott light with a natural bulb. My wife also got me one as a B-day present a couple of years ago and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

My paints are limited currently. So I'm thinking of just adding a bit of white to dwarf flesh to give that lighter tone. Will likely do the same with the beared as well.

Will post the pics later, hopefully with a shield on too


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Julatsa, that is all you have to do is add a lighter color, go slow tho a little white goes a long way. Ott lights are great and the standard for Golden Deamons as well. The judges all carry around little battery powered Ott lights. If you can not afford one get a Reveal natural light bulb in a desk lamp.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know much about Dwarves, so can i ask: "How are they modelled?"


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> I don't know much about Dwarves, so can i ask: "How are they modelled?"


I am not sure but I think you are asking how the pieces fit together. The legs and back are a single piece. The front which includes the face, head, beard and left arm are all another piece and slot into the back piece. then the right arm, shield, and any other gubbins are separate pieces.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

here we go, my first completed model. 

I need some mithril to do some highlighting, but that will have to wait.

Thank you for all your help, I hope to show improvement over the coming weeks


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

So I have now built and undercoated (by hand -.-) my warriors.

Started putting colour on my warriors today.

This is just the first layer on two of them 




Hope to get more done on my day off that is coming up


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the blue it is very clean. Your beards look like the could use a little bit more definition but that could just be the pictures. I would suggest a combination of drybrushing your highlight color and then a Devlan Mud wash to get the strands of hair to stand out more. But all said and done you are off to a great start! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

I am aiming to add more layers. My lack of paints is becoming an annoyance though, as there are a few things I want to try. 

I hope to finish these two fellas on thursday. Gonna be fun fixing up the beards hehe


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

What brush do you use for fine detail midge?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I tend to stick to the Reaper brand for fine detail. But my favorite two are a Floquil Silver Fox 0, and my "one hair paintbrush" as my wife calls it a Reaper Kolinsky 30-0. I also have a new Reaper that I am swapping the Floquil out for. Same size but the bristles are of a better quality and my poor Floquil is starting to bend from use and I don't remember where I bought it <sad panda face>....


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

ok, I have started some models today and this is what they look like currently.

I need a smaller brush to get face detail done, but I want to be able to start battling soon, so I just attached the shields anyway.

The picture doesn't really show it, but my painting (to me) is getting better. My hand is becoming alot more steady and i'm understanding the colours better.

I hope I can finish of my warrior unit within the next 4 weeks


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

My list of stuff needed is getting larger by the day 

Currently need; a lamp, some more brushes (especially one for fine detail) and a few more paints.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Midge: http://www.testors.com/category/137228/Floquil

Julatsa if you have a good quality size one you can do those faces easy enough. I paint 90% of my stuff with a size one. Here you go, its a link to my brush tutorial:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23389

The only thing you need is some more definition and you will be good to go, your paints are smooth and overall look great. I can not wait to see these finished and your next models up here!


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

Many thanks, I will look at those before my next painting session


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.dickblick.com/products/winsor-and-newton-series-7-kolinsky-sable-pointed-round/

These are the brushes I use (hand made in england!) and the site that I order from.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

wow, those are really nice looking brushes.

They must give a very good finish?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes. I own the 000, 0, 1, 2, 3. I paint with the size 1 90% of the time. Technically it is a water color brush but I like the soft bristle vs hard bristle of an acrylic brush.


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

Been working like a mad thing past 10 days, tonight was my first chance to paint some more of my warriors.

I did these two, need to add shields now.




I am ridiculously bad at faces, I am going to find myself a way to practise doing them.

It doesn't really show in the pics, but my beards are alot better than when I first started. I also like my gold work on these guys, again it doesn't show well.

Will hopefully get myself a natural light lamp in the next week to help with teh pics


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

I am a terrible terrible stumpy lover, and have allowed myself to be distracted by WoW >.<

I have since started painting again, and I will upload pics of my progress this evening


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

I have completed one unit of Dwarfs and a cannon and crew 

I am working on quarrelers now and should hopefully have them finished by the end of next weekend 

I will try to take pics when i get some natural light. The difference between the old and newly painted models is pretty extreme.

I invested in some proper paintbrushes bought from an art store. They are sable hair and really have made a huge difference


----------



## Julatsa (May 19, 2009)

warriors again










And my cannon and crew. I love my cannon


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

It all looks great! If I ever go for a fantasy army it will be dwarves.


----------

